# Free stuff! bits and bobs and wheels etc



## montage (3 Sep 2010)

I live near fareham, which is near portsmouth. For the first few days I'm going to say collection only, but I will look into posting stuff in a week or so - at the cost of the postage - a quid or two to cover the packaging would be great, especially on larger items...I hope it isn't too unreasonable to ask this as I won't really be making a profit (although feel free to lob in some beer money

Let me know if you are interested, and I know this is unfair but on the whole priority goes to those who can collect for a few days - mainly for large things.

Reason I am giving these away is that I'm off to uni soon and so need to "migrate out of the garage". Cut off time is the start of october when stuff will begin to be shipped to the skip


Firstly, mountainbike frame

*27 1/4 wheels - *slight buckle in the rim and could do with a bit of a truing. Steel rims, have been used recently with the tyre running at 65psi with no problems









*More 27 1/4 wheels* - steel pitted rims. Broken spoke on the rear, could do with a truing - having said that I seem to remember some of the nipples didn't like to turn so much. Freewheel and tyres attatched - rear wheel still has a tube in it


----------



## montage (3 Sep 2010)

more to come I am sure


----------



## biggs682 (4 Sep 2010)

please look into the postage cost on these wheels as certainly interested just not close

martin


----------



## montage (4 Sep 2010)

just packaged up some wheels and it was a bloody nightmare, but these are a little sturdier/more solid and so will require less padding I guess. Postage will cost about a tenner, give or take a quid or two - however I really would like to see if anybody wants to collect them first (sorry to be awkward)....also which wheels are you interested in?


----------



## biggs682 (4 Sep 2010)

i totally understand so no worries . just after a good spare set of 27" wheels so better condition the better , but either would do .

martin


----------



## montage (4 Sep 2010)

biggs682 said:


> i totally understand so no worries . just after a good spare set of 27" wheels so better condition the better , but either would do .
> 
> martin




Sorry, came accross as a bit of a jerk in that last post... The wheels would do for a beater/hack but "good spare set" is going a tad too far. The pitted rims aren't buckled which makes them a tad more suitable but needs a rear spoke replacing - should be more than doable so long as the nipple isn't made of cheese (I tried truing these a while a go and a couple of the nipples rounded off)


----------



## Ben M (10 Sep 2010)

When you want rid of that 35 piece tool set from lidl that you clearly don't want, let me know


----------

